# different caliber cheeta



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was talking with my brother over the holidays and he said he was looking at a cheeta that was in .40 S&W, I told him they only came in .380 auto, and that he must have been mistaken. Did I tell him wrong? He said it had the tip up barrel and everything that makes it a cheeta. I have only ever sween the .380 version. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think such an animal exists.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Your brother is wrong  The Cheetah comes in .380 and .32 (and .22 if you get the comp one, Model 87), but none in .40 cal. Also, there's only one model of the Cheetah that has a tip up barrel, I think the 88, whichever it is, its a .22 cal. Tip-up barrels don't make a Cheetah. Maybe Bobcat/Tomcat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, there is a 380 cal Cheetah with a tip up barrel - it is the Beretta Cheetah 86. The tip up 32s and 22s are Tomcats and Bobcats - not Cheetahs (there is a 22 version of the Cheetah, but not with a tip up barrel)

I almost bought one new about 2-2.5 years ago - but when I was checking out, I noticed something wrong with the gun and passed. Then, I tried to find one here in TX new for some time, but finally gave up.

Then, 3 months ago, I came across a new one at the Reliant guns how in Houston. I thought about it a long time, but I was saving my cash for my P90, and I really didn't want it that bad anymore. A bad experience with a Beretta Vertec in early, early 2005 slowly turned me off of Berettas (I used to be a huge Beretta fanatic).

Here is a pic of the Beretta 86 - it was discontinued a few years ago:


----------

